# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Rennen, Strecken & Bikeparks >  Maribor News: Gondel ab Ende Dezember fertiggestellt

## noox

Ein Bekannter hat in Maribor bezüglich der Gondel und dem Bikepark angefragt.

Zur Zeit wird nur geshuttelt. Gondel soll bis Ende Dezember fertig werden. Falls nicht genügend Schnee ist, wird man biken können.




> ... regarding bike park, sorry but gondola is not working yet, we are just shuttling with cars to the top...
> 
> Gondola will be ready around end of December and when the season is not
> good, so there is not enough snow, we can ride...

----------


## gilledelatourette

Yeah !!!  :Smile:

----------


## Otto

und was wurde dort nun gemacht??
...bischen Lack über die Schrauben und Nieten und paßt schon??*g*
...oder eine Komplettsanierung...oder gar eine neue Gondel!?

----------


## noox

Soweit ich mitbekommen habe - neue Gondelbahn.

----------


## daday

das wär ja geil  :Smile:

----------


## .maraio.

Ja, ist eine neue Gondel  :Smile: 
(...von Leitner Ropeways)

----------


## smoe

boah, das wäre geil. im dezember nach maribor radlfahren gehen!!

das glaub ich erst wenns soweit ist  :Wink:

----------


## M888K

Gute Nachrichten!!! Die Alte war eh schon lange vor ihrem Ende kriminell

----------


## gilledelatourette

hab letztens mitn jammernegg walter gredet und der hat gmeint dass ne neue 8er gondel kommt  :Cool:

----------


## ka_winter2003

wäre ja auch der wahnsinn wenn die einfach weiterlaufen würde nach dem crash

ich freu mich auf die neue gondel  :Big Grin:

----------


## Otto

irgendwie find ich es schade, dass die alte Gondel weg ist - war doch die Gondelfahrt immer ein Bestandteil vom Downhill selbst und das Risiko war in der Gondel auch immer größer als auf der Strecke!*ggg* Ich persönlich hab den Helm in der Gondel immer obengelassen!;-)))

auf der Homepage ist auch schon ein Bilder der neuen Leitner-Anlage!!
www.pohorje.org/mariborsko-pohorje-pozimi/

na das find ich aber echt fein - nun steht dann auch Maribor bei mir wieder am Plan (jetzt brauchens dann nur mehr die "komischen" Betriebszeiten weglassen und durchgehend fahren wie alle anderen Bikepark auch)

----------


## janez

> boah, das wäre geil. im dezember nach maribor radlfahren gehen!!
> 
> das glaub ich erst wenns soweit ist


das wär natürlich echt fein, allerdings kann ich mir kaum vorstellen, dass
um die zeit ka schnee liegen wird....aber naja schauma.....
grüße

----------


## Mr.V

Wär echt super, war noch nie dort. Aber wenn's da wirklich im Winter zum biken gehn würde, könnte ich mich da mal für ein Wochenende überreden lassen :P

----------


## pAz

super news!  :Way To Go:

----------


## Cannon

Bleibt zu hoffen dass mit der neuen Gondel auch neuer Schwung und Motivation für den Bikepark kommt, dann wirds nächstes Jahr sicher extrem geil in Maribor!!

Greetz, Cannon

----------


## gilledelatourette

passt .. fr u. sa maribor.. bin heuer eh nur die wc gfahren .. aber die anlieger (äste/bäume) ham vo da gondel scho fett ausgschaut ..

----------


## geko33

höhe ist von der rampe bis zur landung gemeint. die holzkostruktion ist nicht so hoch. schaut echt so aus als wärens ganz einfach zum springen. leicht nach unten ohne kick...
wir sind den neuen trail mit einem local gefahren. sind auch nur zum anschauen durchgerollt. start is eh fast ganz oben. 
wir echt super!!!

----------


## pAz

die gaps schaun laut facebook fotos wirklich mega fett aus.
des kleinste is größer als das am semmering, des größte schaut riiiießig aus  :Eek:

----------


## bernz

Die höhe vom kleinen gap ist etwa 20cm höher als der vom semmering die weite ist in etwa gleich. 
Cheers

----------


## andwit

Waren am Sontag oben und ich kann zu den neuen gaps nur sagen: 1 und 2 gehen... 3 ist schon recht hoch (nix für mi) und die nummer 4 ist echt big!!! Da brauchst eier!
Und täuschen tuts vom Lift wirklich extrem. Bin schon gespannt wenns fertig is...

----------


## mankra

Linkservice:
de-de.facebook.com/pages/Bike...=wall&viewas=0

Shit, hier sieht man, warum die Sprünge von der Gondel klein aussehen, aber doch gar nix klein sind:
sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-..._6567080_n.jpg

Und hier wirds böse:
sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-..._8247077_n.jpg

----------


## monster

sehr fein,

danke du hast mir gerade 5 min suchen erspart  :Big Grin:

----------


## SithLord

Hallo  :Smile:  

Gebaut wird auch oben  :Smile: 

www.shrani.si/f/1P/5X/LHY2ZYB/img6152.jpg

www.shrani.si/f/2i/iZ/QeWuDb2/img6076.jpg

www.shrani.si/f/k/9Z/mZ4EJiH/img6078.jpg

www.shrani.si/f/2G/Bx/LYIyrpM/img8809.jpg

www.shrani.si/f/V/xO/3PiWvFLV/img8821.jpg

www.shrani.si/f/M/je/2FEcSQL7/img8827.jpg

----------


## SithLord

was den großen sprung anghet die heu ist zirka 7 - 8 m ( www.shrani.si/f/1H/MZ/4gUIoxHA/brez-naslova.jpg ). 

Unterm sprung kommt eine tafel mit dem namen aller die in gesprungen sind. 

Die 2 grossen sind aber noch nicht fertig, da wir noch erde für das landing benötigen.

Ich kann noch 2 kleinichkeiten erzählen:
-16. 19. September Specialized camp mit Trond Hansen und 2011 Specilized bikes
-18 September From dusk till dawn (12h night race) 

details folgen noch!!!!!!!

----------


## mankra

Fein, Fein und ich kann dieses WE nicht fahren, da meine KeFü nicht gekommen ist.....

----------


## .maraio.

Kompliment an die Maribor Park burschen!!
Die neu angelegte strecke ist echt geil zum fahren. Genau so gehörts gemacht.
Eine variation aus allen möglichen...anlieger, hängende kurven, schrägfahrten, sprünge, schnell, technisch anspruchsvoll(kommt auf die variante an). Und noch dazu meistens eine alternative streckenführung. 
Was soll man sagen...Spass ohne ende!

@SithLord:
Ab und an wäre eine markierung ganz nett, 
vielleicht mit einem spray, die bäume markieren?

----------


## SithLord

Hallo 
die markierungen, sicherheitsnetz und matratzen kommen noch. Da die strecke offiziell nicht geöffnet ist. Kompt aber ales noch!

----------


## M.P.

Kann mich dem Maraio nur anschließen. War am WE oben ohne große Erwartungen, und ich muss sagen: Hut ab. Die Jungs haben wirklich gute Strecken angelegt. War ein bisserl eine Herausforderung alle Varianten zu finden, aber da die Markierungen noch kommen...

Sonst wirklich teils flowig, teils ein bißchen technischer - einfach ein schöner Berg mit vielen Möglichkeiten.

----------


## mankra

Tw. sind die Kurven etwas eng geworden und bißerl schwer genügend Schwung mitzunehmen, aber insgesamt echt fein mit den neuen Varianten.
Und die Rampen täuschen echt gewaltig. Die "Kleine" Rampe schaut nach einem halben Meter Sprung vom Lift aus, ist aber wirklich ~ 2,5m Hoch und 5 Meter lang.
Die beiden großen Sprünge bekommen noch einen steilen Landehügel, derzeit sinds 8m vom Weg zur Absprungkante.
Wenn man oben am Beginn der Rampe steht, schauts schon sehr böse aus, wie man in den Himmel rausschaut.

----------


## huidiwui

boa, ja wahnsinn wie cool derzeit der park zu fahren ist.

obwohl die worldcup strecke schon mehr als ruppig ist, bieten die neuen wege eine ganz ander möglichkeit dem spieltrieb zu verfallen...

aber auch recht anspruchsvoll des ganze...

auf worldcup wär wieder ein markieren der strecke recht fein...
ansonsten alles top

----------


## huidiwui

hi...

war gestern wieder mal vor ort und hab mal mit nem local gesmalltalked, der meinte dass es kommendes jahr keinen worldcup event mehr geben wird.
 :EEK!: 
strecke ist anscheinend unwiderruflich hinüber... ausbesserungsarbeiten würden nur bis zum nächsten regen halten.

schade eigentlich wenn des stimmt.

das gute ist aber, dass kommendes jahr noch mehr strecken gebaut werden sollen.

----------


## mankra

Ich war gestern auch unten. Sooo schlimm empfinde ich die WC nicht, ganz im Gegenteil, war auch fein zu fahren.

Man hörte aber, daß der WC eine 5 stellige Summe Minus erzielte.

----------


## Stylo77

kann man da direkt am lift campen ?

----------


## klamsi

> kann man da direkt am lift campen ?


Mehr oder weniger. Es gibt 3-5min (Fußweg)von der Gondel einen Campingplatz.

----------


## Stylo77

wunderbar

----------


## Sanchez

> hi...
> 
> war gestern wieder mal vor ort und hab mal mit nem local gesmalltalked, der meinte dass es kommendes jahr keinen worldcup event mehr geben wird.
> 
> strecke ist anscheinend unwiderruflich hinüber... ausbesserungsarbeiten würden nur bis zum nächsten regen halten.
> 
> schade eigentlich wenn des stimmt.
> 
> das gute ist aber, dass kommendes jahr noch mehr strecken gebaut werden sollen.


was er redet...
bist die strecke auch gfahren oder hast nur drüber gredt?
is hald ein DH strecke und geht im moment echt geil zum fahren...

----------


## huidiwui

Sanchez... 

hmmm, hat damit eigentlich garnix zu tun... hab eben nur mal bescheid geben, was die locals gesagt haben, weil es doch recht überraschend war...


und deine persönliche meinung zur strecke wird zum thema, ob der weltcup 2011 in maribor noch stattfindet, wohl genau so wichtig sein wie...  


ich find die strecke schon arg in mitleidenschaft gezogen...aber derzeit tuts sicher noch. wird wohl eher so wie mankra es geschrieben hat, ein problemchen mit dem lieben geld sein....

----------


## klamsi

@SithLord und co.

Kann man am Donnerstag bzw. Freitag in Maribor fahren? Offiziell beginnt ja glaube ich die Nebensaison. Ist es trotzdem am Donnerstag irgendwie möglich zu fahren?

Danke

----------


## daday

kann mir wer was zu der aktion die auf facebook vom bp maribor angepriesen wird sagen wie das ablauft ? wie kann ich ein 11er demo testen? hängt doch mit dem trond hansen freeride camp zusammen oder? wie lang kann ich das testen? eigenes rad mitnehmen?

danke  :Smile:

----------


## SithLord

Hallo

Der test ist mit dem camp zusammen.

Die preisse und infos zum camp: PDF https://docs.google.com/uc?export=do...M2ZmExODVkYzEw

----------


## SithLord

@klamsi am donerstag fhert die gondel nur jede vole stunde.

MFG
David

----------


## klamsi

> @klamsi am donerstag fhert die gondel nur jede vole stunde.
> 
> MFG
> David


Das würde uns schon reichen solange sie uns mitnimmt.  :Smile: 

Danke!

----------


## SithLord

https://www.dh-rangers.com/news/5899...n-maribor.html

----------


## JorKl

hallo!

fährt jemand die von sithlord empfohlene umfahrung des kreisverkehr pesnica? -> www.bikemap.net/route/462153#...zoom=15&type=2

anscheinend ist diese nur für landwirtschaftliche fahrzeuge?!

gibt es eine alternative? ev. vor dem kleineren kreisverkehr in pesnica links abbiegen?

----------


## klamsi

Wir haben bis jetzt diese Umfahrung immer genutzt. Hatten noch keine Probleme, ist ja auch nur ca. 400m lang.

----------


## mankra

War heute seit 4 oder 5 Wochen wiedermal unten. Hat sich  nochmal viel getan.
FR scheint fertig zu sein. Auch habens die Anlieger nochmal etwas nachgebessert, zumindest kommt es mir vor, daß einiges flüssiger zu fahren geht.
Die 4 Roadgaps haben nun eine Landung. 1+2 gehen sehr einfach und butterweich in der Landung.

WC scheint derzeit wenig befahren zu sein, schon bißerl Laub drinnen, ansonsten tadellos zu fahren. Ok, 1. Wald ist bißerl ausgeschwemmt, aber nix Tragisches.
Die Zufahrt zur WC, links durch den Wald ist sehr laubig und liegt etwas Holz in der Einfahrt.

Das rechte, flowige Wegerl scheint derzeit auch niemand zu fahren, ist sehr laubig.

----------


## Cannon

Fahr heute  nach Ewigkeiten wieder runter, hab den neuen Kraftstoff Downhiller zum Testen. Bin zwar am Lago 1x den 601er damit gefahren aber heute zum Ersten Mal seit 
mehr als einem Jahr wieder am Downhiller auf einer Strecke, bin  gespannt wies geht.

Greetz, Cannon

----------


## mankra

Video von heute wäre ganz OK (brauch nur noch ein Videobearbeitungsprogramm für MP4 Videos), aber leider eine Frechheit, wie klein die Roadgaps aussehen.

----------


## mankra

www.youtube.com/watch?v=NmxhLHRuoyo
Canon und Roadrunner als Vorausfahrende, bei 5:30 ca. die neuen Roadgaps

----------


## Sendo

nice ! muss ich näxtes jahr auch mal hin  :Smile:

----------


## .maraio.

> Video von heute wäre ganz OK (brauch nur noch ein Videobearbeitungsprogramm für MP4 Videos), aber leider eine Frechheit, wie klein die Roadgaps aussehen.


Du kannst die videos ohne qualitätsverlust ins AVI format umwandeln,
dauert auch nicht lang. Dateigröße bleibt fast gleich.

Tool heisst MP4Cam2AVI, danach kannst es mit den meisten tools schneiden.

sourceforge.net/projects/mp4cam2avi/

----------


## mankra

Das Umwandeln möcht ich mir sparen, aus nem anderen Forum erfahren, daß Magix Video XXX 17 damit umgehen kann, kostet 100,- oder die Freeware VideoPad.

----------


## SithLord

Noch 2 videos von mir  :Smile: 

Flow: www.youtube.com/watch?v=zwzWH5WIeio
Freeride: www.youtube.com/watch?v=ooKWA...eature=related

Noch 2 infos:
1. der bikepark is von 11.10. bis 22.10. geschlosen!
2. 22.10. bis 1.11. ist er aber ununterbrochen geofnet  :Smile:  am 30.10. gibt es noch timing am FR sector und bagjump sprunge  :Smile:

----------


## mankra

Verdammt schnell.........
Wie kann man den steilen Table im ersten Wald überspringen......da steigt man ja nur senkrecht auf....

----------


## SithLord

Den vor den drops? Der ghet ja ohne probleme. Die schvirigeren sind die 4 vald  :Smile:

----------


## mankra

Ich mein den Table beim 1:35 beim Freeride Video. Bei dem Tisch werd ich nur höher, aber nicht weiter.

----------


## SithLord

:Smile:  Ubung macht den meister. Spass bei seite, man mus nur schnel genug sein.

----------


## gilledelatourette

is den großen drop auch schon wer gsprungen ?

----------


## SithLord

Noch nicht  :Frown:

----------


## mankra

Ich glaub, daß er gar nicht viel schlimmer als der 3. ist.
Der 4. fällt vorne bißerl ab, so daß man schöner in die Landung kommt.

Überlegt haben wir schon letztens, aber noch nicht probiert. Eventuell am Sonntag, mal schauen.

----------


## Killuha

Ihr redets da über die 2 größeren Drops xD ich trau mich schon net mal den kleinsten  :Frown:  Aber Respekt vor den Leuten die die Drops nehmen, und scheinen ja, wie man im Vid von Mankra sieht richtig Spaß zu machen ^^. Naja mal langsam und klein anfangen.

----------


## mankra

Das Feine ist ja, daß es "relativ" klein anfängt und man sich hochsteigern kann und die Sprünge sind von Anfahrt und Landung perfekt gebaut.

----------


## SithLord

Freeride camp with Trond Hansen - Maribor 2010 VIDEO vimeo.com/15309271

----------


## thomatos

Faehrt die Gondel Freitags (morgen) eigentlich auch durchgehend, oder gar nur stuendlich?

----------


## SithLord

8.,9, und 10.9 durchgehend
11.9 bis 22.9 steht die gondel wegen wartungs arbeiten und den bau der neuen garage
23.9 bis 1.10. durchgehend

30.9. closing event (timing, bagjump, ...)

----------


## mankra

Ich schätze, Du meintest überall Oktober und nicht September.

----------


## SithLord

:Mr Purple:   :Mr. Blue:   :Mrgreen:  mein fheler. Hate gerade noch eine OP als endschuldigung  :Smile:

----------


## Horge

@ mankra. Ziemlich sauber drüber, aber das " Scheisse" vorm losfahren ist genial. Übrigens schaut dein Lenker im Video noch schmäler aus.

----------


## mankra

War zwar schon der 2. Sprung, da aber der 1. deutlich zu schnell war und doch recht hart in der Landung, wars schon ne Überwindung, wieder darüber zu rollen. Bei diesem Sprung war die Landung dann butterweich.

Lenker hat 72cm, also net wirklch schmal. Wahrscheinlich durch den großen Weitwinkel der GoPro wirkts bißerl schmäler.

----------


## mankra

Roadgap 1: checked.
Roadgap 2: checked.
Roadgap 3: checked.
Roadgap 4: checked.




> was den großen sprung anghet die heu ist zirka 7 - 8 m ( www.shrani.si/f/1H/MZ/4gUIoxHA/brez-naslova.jpg ). 
> Unterm sprung kommt eine tafel mit dem namen aller die in gesprungen sind.


Ich glaub, sogar an erster Stelle könnt Ihr schon meinen Namen schreiben :Twisted:  :Twisted: 
Ein paar Screenshotfotos siehe Gallery:
https://www.dh-rangers.com/gallery/s...puser-134.html

----------


## noox

Mankra, kann sein, dass du dich beim letzten Foto verschrieben hast, und das eigentlich da 4. ist?

----------


## mankra

Stimmt 7007 ist auch vom 4er.

----------


## mankra

Video ist auch Online:

www.youtube.com/watch?v=HeJrTcKvyRA
Zwischendurch ist auch schnell ein Hüpfer über den 3er.

----------


## SithLord

Mankra Respect! Gabe schon auf der FB seite geschriben das es eine belonung gibt  :Smile:  Der bike Park ist ab den 23.10. vider geofnet. also wen du kompst bite melden!P.S.Der 2 anlauf war von who?

----------


## Killuha

Afoch nur Fett Mankra! Das Geschenk hast dir wirklich verdient. Balls of Steel wie die bei Redbull Rampage immer gesagt haben. Weitere "Schleimerei" von mir gibts in den Comments auf Youtube  :Wink:

----------


## mankra

> P.S. Der 2 anlauf war von who?


Der 1. Anlauf war, wo ich auch für den 3er immer Starte, in der leichten Rechtskurve der Anfahrt. Mit dem richtigen Gang hätte es locker gereicht.
Der 2. Anlauf ca. 5 Meter höher.

----------


## SithLord

www.pohorje-events.si/index.p...r/the-evil-dik

----------


## pazi

Gratulation Mankra!

----------


## SithLord

Muss man noch viel beschleunigen (pedaliren)? Wil si auch probiren  :Smile:  Und auf vas mus ich in der luft aufpassen?  :Big Grin:  Ist es ein grosser untershid der 3 und 4 drop?

----------


## mankra

Wo ich losfahre ja. Ich tu mir aber leichter, wenn ich relativ lange hintrete (hab ich weniger Zeit zum Denken und zu kneifen).
Der Hauptunterschied ist die Geschwindigkeit, der 4er ist länger und muß deutlich schneller gefahren werden.
Landung ist der 4er kaum härter, als der 3er.
In der Luft mach ich gar nix (zumindest bewußt).




> Gratulation Mankra!


Danke, für Dich aber sicher auch ein Klax. Du bist in Frankreich. doch einiges gesprungen, wo ich auch jetzt wohl noch kneifen würde, oder zumindest nicht als erster probieren (z.B. über das tiefe Loch, wos gerade neu hingebaut haben).

----------


## maggyrider

Gratuliere!
Aber jetz was ganz anderes - steht eigentlich schon fest, obs 2011 wieder ein UCI C1 Rennen geben wird?

----------


## Reinz

Bis 22.10 fährt keine Gondel...

edit: ahh steht eh schon weiter oben

----------


## SithLord

Die termine des parks, rennen, camps, events, ... komen noch  :Smile:  Wer aber einiges sein.

----------


## pAz

frage an sithlord bzw. die anderen maribor-kenner:

wird man im november mit der bahn noch (stündlich?) mitgenommen und ist es erlaubt die freeride und WC strecke zu befahren?

danke

----------


## mankra

Die 1. Novemberwoche ja, hat SithLord hier schon gepostet. Später keine Ahnung.
Die Frage ist auch, wielange die GravityCard noch gilt.

----------


## M888K

> Die 1. Novemberwoche ja, hat SithLord hier schon gepostet. Später keine Ahnung.
> Die Frage ist auch, wielange die GravityCard noch gilt.


ja genau, gilt die Gravity Card noch am Closing Weekend???

Cheers

----------


## mankra

Keine Ahnung. Werd, wenns Wetter bißerl paßt, am WE runterfahren und dann fragen.

----------


## huidiwui

derzeit is ja auch in maribor a schon ein wenig schnee am berg, kann man aber trotzdem noch rauf mit der gondel, dh ist der bikepark-betrieb noch aufrecht?

----------


## huidiwui

> derzeit is ja auch in maribor a schon ein wenig schnee am berg, kann man aber trotzdem noch rauf mit der gondel, dh ist der bikepark-betrieb noch aufrecht?


na? hat denn keiner a info???

----------


## mankra

Brauchst nur bißerl im Thread lesen, die 1. Nov. Woche ist noch offiz. offen.

----------


## maxthedude

gravity card gilt lt. facebook nicht mehr das wochenende.

----------


## mankra

Morgen auch nichtmehr oder meinst die nächste Woche?

----------


## mankra

Habs gefunden:
Gravity Card hat nur bis zum 26.10. gegolten.

----------


## huidiwui

danke für den hinweis, aber stellte meine frage eigentlich wegen dem schnee der da oben lag...

tja war dann eh unten, generell wars a bissl blöd, es fand (unangekündigt) ein rennen statt, also kein fahren auf den red trail, und die nervige bike putzerei vor jeder fahrt is echt überflüssig. ansonsten nehmens die biker nicht mit in der gondel.

dann war auch das wasser aus und es ging mit einem einzigen gartenschlauch ran, ca a stund wartezeit.

aber der park is einfach a wahnsinn, doch für kommende saison wär noch einiges an potenzial da.

----------


## SithLord

Einige Zeit ist vergangen, seit der Bike Park offiziell geschlossen ist. Der Schnee ist geshmolzen, die Linien laufen und die Wetter Prognose ist sonnig. Was ist zu machen? Wir starten die Gondel  :Smile: 

So ist der Bikepark an diesem Samstag und Sonntag geöffnet von 9.00 bis 16.00 Uhr

www.facebook.com/?ref=logo#!/...66450290046155

----------


## mankra

Fein, fein, war jetzt eh schon seit ca. 4 Wochen nimmer fahren.

----------


## huidiwui

coolisch, danke für die info!

----------


## mankra

Wer ist morgen oder am Sonntag unten?

----------


## mario k

Hallo, weis jemand ob Maribor kommendes Wochenende noch offen ist?????????

Gruß mario

----------


## SithLord

Der Bike Park Pohorje Schloss die Türen..., aber nur für die Saison 2010. Der Radtransport mit der Seilbahn ist nicht mehr möglich.

www.pohorje-events.si/

----------


## mtb_king

grüß euch!

hab vor morgen runter zu fahrn.. hab jetzt auf google maps die karte mit der von bikemap verglichen und google maps nimmts mir net. kann sein dass der gebürenfreie  (der wo man keine vignette braucht) weg direkt unterm kreisverkehr durchgeht?

LG

----------


## prolink88

wennst bundesstraße fährst und zum kreisverkehr kommst gibt es 500m vorher eine umfahrung(links abbiegen) dann kommst direkt zur unterführung der autobahn..einfach gerade drüber fahren

----------


## mankra

Ist dort nicht ein Fahrverbot?
Ansonsten ca. 1-2km Umweg, vor dem KV rechts abbiegen.

Auch die Stadtautobahn ist Vignettenpflichtig !!! Man müßte also eigentlich durch die Innenstadt durch. Wobei ich noch nie gesehen hab, daß bei der Stadtautobahn kontrolliert wurde.

----------


## huidiwui

Direkt unterm Kreisverkehr ist nicht zu empfehlen, da es ein Radweg ist.
Man kann, von der Bundesstrasse kommend, wie schon beschrieben, ca. 500 mm vor dem großen Kreisverkehr, der von und auf die Autobahn führt, links auf die Nebenfahrbahn abbiegen.

Dann aber nicht unter dem KV durch, sondern der Nebenfahrbahn folgen und dann über Autohabnzubringer drüber und wichtig: Danach nicht auf die Stadautobahn rauf, sondern auf der Bundesstrasse bleiben.

Man kommt dann irgendwann mal in die Stadt und fährt dann durch die Altstadt und muss nur die große Brücke suchen, die einem zum Carrefour Supermarkt führt. 
Ab da sollten sich alle, die schon mal über die Stadtautobahn gefahren sind, auskennen.

Anhang zeigt den Weg, wenn Ihr den KV hinter Euch habt...

----------


## Killuha

Ich bin am Samstag (14.05.) unten? Jemand den man vll. antreffen wird? =)

----------


## kenny87

> Ich bin am Samstag (14.05.) unten?


kA ob du unten bist :P

... also wennst mich mit nimmst, bin ich dabei!  :Smile:

----------

